# How to set right version when building from source



## guidors (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi,

My system is built from source using the releng/12.1 branch. I've installed poudriere and it generates the following (non fatal) error:

```
Warning: !!! Jail is newer than host. (Jail: 1201506, Host: 1201000) !!!
```
because poudriere gets its binaries precompiled.

I use git to get latest sources, both world and kernel following the handbook makeworld instructions.

If I look at /usr/include/sys/param.h the version is defined as:


```
#define __FreeBSD_version 1201000
```

So that might be the root cause.

What would be the procedure to set the right FreeBSD version for my system?

Thanks and best regards,

Guido


----------



## guidors (Mar 29, 2020)

Unbelievable, I just did the makeworld including kernel again and now:

```
[guido@hazelaar src]$ uname -a
FreeBSD hazelaar 12.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 321097df2a5(releng/12.1) HAZELAAR_ALTQ  amd64
[guido@hazelaar src]$ freebsd-version
12.1-RELEASE-p3
```

it works. I am quite clueless why it would work now and not the previous couple of times.
I still notice:

```
# $FreeBSD$
```
at the top of the configuration files. I would have expected `mergemaster -Ui` to solve that.


----------

